# Women and Ninjutsu; good idea?



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

There are two Ninjutsu schools in my area that I am hoping to check out soon.  I was wondering if those taking Ninjutsu would think it's a good MA for women to learn?  Do you currently have women in your school?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> There are two Ninjutsu schools in my area that I am hoping to check out soon.  I was wondering if those taking Ninjutsu would think it's a good MA for women to learn?  Do you currently have women in your school?


Certainly!  It is a great art for women.  Over the past few years we have had  a couple of women train at our dojo.  I think women progress well in this art (if they have a good teacher).  I have trained with women before.  This art doesn't require a great amount of strength or muscle.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

I prefer to train at schools that have women.  I've said before that I think it's a good indication of the instructor's teaching.  In my experience, women don't tend to stick around as long as guys if there's a problem.  There are currently 2 girls who come regularly to the training group I'm having trouble getting to, but the ratio has often been higher in the past.

And, yes, it is a very good art for ladies and there are whole areas men will never learn.  (Of course, finding instruction in these topics is also extremely difficult for women.)

Which two schools?  The BKR group that's under Sean Askew (who lives in Kentuky, I believe) was the only one I remember in Columbus.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

We have 3 women in our school.  They do very well.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks!   The two schools I'm looking at are the Columbus Ninjutsu Club and the Central Ohio Budo.  Have you heard of those before?


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

I hadn't heard of Central Ohio Budo.  Do you know who teaches there?  I find it odd it's not mentioned on the website, and I think the membership dues are a big investment.  

But, that might be your only hope if you insist on a Shidoshi instructor.  Go ahead and ask to see the card.

Columbus Ninjutsu Club was a training group, the last I heard.  But, although I don't know the club I do know the BKR reputation and I think you'll definitely learn to apply your knowledge.

You should definitely try them both and see which seems to fit you better.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for that information!  I do not know who teaches at Central Ohio Budo.  I found them via www.dojolocator.com and they do not have their own website.  I will be calling them soon to see if I can stop by and ask them about their school.

CNC does have their own website and it's pretty informative.  They only seem to have classes three days a week (I was hoping to go 4-5) though.  Hopefully I will get to check them out next week.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for that information! I do not know who teaches at Central Ohio Budo. I found them via www.dojolocator.com and they do not have their own website. I will be calling them soon to see if I can stop by and ask them about their school.


 
Ahh.  You didn't find the website I see.  Here's the link I found, and I have to say it wasn't easy.  But, I do it for a living.

http://www.cobd.net/

You could attend both dojos, as long as the instructors don't mind - and they shouldn't as long as you're open about it and pick 1 place to do your testing.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, hell.  I've been totally wrong.

The club I was thinking of is this site: http://www.bkrcolumbus.com/

I had no idea there were that many bujinkan schools in Columbus.  Guess it's been a while since I've looked, and I didn't know about the Bujinkan when I lived in Columbus.

Ask the Shidoshi-Ho at CNC who their Shihan is, if you like.  I always find it odd when people don't say who they learned from.

But, then I'm just plain curious about lineage.  You don't know if you're gonna actually like the class and learn anything until you get on the mat.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

Ack!  I totally do know about the website.  However it's bookmarked on my laptop and not my desktop so I forgot about it.  Color me red. 

What were your thoughts on the website?  The CNC website is: 
COLUMBUS NINJUTSU CLUB 

It has music and a video, so you can go in prepared.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for that information!  I do not know who teaches at Central Ohio Budo.  I found them via www.dojolocator.com and they do not have their own website.



You may want to use www.winjutsu.com to find Bujinkan schools in your area.  Both are listed on that site and both have websites.  However, you may find others nearby.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Certainly!  It is a great art for women.  Over the past few years we have had  a couple of women train at our dojo.  I think women progress well in this art (if they have a good teacher).  I have trained with women before.  This art doesn't require a great amount of strength or muscle.



Gee, maybe that's what I need - as it doesn't "require a great amount of strength or muscle"  You guys jump?  I have strength some muscle though, but can't do any more jumping.

And besides, my little black poodle pup is named Ninja!~ Can't see him most of the time. TW


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> What were your thoughts on the website? The CNC website is:
> COLUMBUS NINJUTSU CLUB


To be honest, it looks like a totally different way of picking up Bujinkan skills than I'm used to.  The belt colors are wierd.  And, I'm not sure I like the drill they were doing with pads.  I've surely done that in other arts and boxing workouts, but I vastly prefer aiming at real targets.

EDIT - Alright, I looked at it a few more times.  I just don't understand what they were trying to show with the beginning of that video.  It's more than a bit wierd, and the guy center camera looks terrible.  It's really bugging me.  Bigshadow, watch the vid and give me a 2nd opinion.  What would you think if somebody threw a jab at you like that?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.columbusninjutsuclub.com/instructors.shtml

Can someone tell me anything of those certificates?  Just curious.  Are they old or what?  None of the certificates *I* have seen from Soke look like that.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> To be honest, it looks like a totally different way of picking up Bujinkan skills than I'm used to....I'm not sure I like the drill they were doing with pads. I've surely done that in other arts and boxing workouts, but I vastly prefer aiming at real targets.


 
I wonder if that comes from the fact that the instructor is an EFC fighter...


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

I think Ninjutsu is cool, I would love to train in it but there are no schools in my area.....that I know of....but maybe that&#8217;s the point heh, those sneaky ninjas  

**congrates to Technopunk on make 5000+ posts**


----------



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

Ah well.  I'll keep them on my list but I'll check out some other schools first.

rutherford, I have looked at BKR before.  The website says they only have class once a week so I ruled it out because I would like to attend more sessions. 

Bigshadow, thank you for that link.   I checked it out but there were only three schools near me, those listed in this thread.  This discipline sounded really interesting so I was hoping to give it a try.  I'm sure I'll find something else soon.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I think Ninjutsu is cool, I would love to train in it but there are no schools in my area.....that I know of....but maybe thats the point heh, those sneaky ninjas
> 
> **congrates to Technopunk on make 5000+ posts**


 
Clearly I dont know NZ, so its up to you to find out if any of these are close by...

*New Zealand*
Bujinkan Christchurch
Bujinkan Fudo Dojo
Bujinkan Hiryu Dojo
Bujinkan Ishizuka Dojos NZ
Bujinkan Jissen Dojo
Kiwi Dojos - Auckland 


And thanks!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

Bujinkan Hiryu Dojo is in Hamilton where im from, thanks for the link. I know the Judo club but have never come across this club before, will have to check it out.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Bujinkan Hiryu Dojo is in Hamilton where im from, thanks for the link. I know the Judo club but have never come across this club before, will have to check it out.


 
See how much I rock?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> See how much I rock?


 
absolutely


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Bujinkan Hiryu Dojo is in Hamilton where im from, thanks for the link. I know the Judo club but have never come across this club before, will have to check it out.



I checked out the above website.  I don't know the guy, but I get a good feel from the way he presents himself.  I would say definitely worth going and checking out.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm with David. I like the way the website reads. Check out a class, and feel free to ask for the instructor's credentials.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a good Dojo. You should definately check 
it out. I may have met him at a Tai Kai and if that
was him he was very good! Good luck.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2006)

I truly appreciate all your input, it help considering I really have no idea what to look for.

I emailed the school as they are having a seminar in March, would be interesting to go along.  I have just started Wushu, but Im still open to most new arts at this point.

How are you doing with your search Tarot??  If we follow this through and like the art MT could have a couple new lady Ninjas to deal with


----------



## Tarot (Feb 23, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How are you doing with your search Tarot??  If we follow this through and like the art MT could have a couple new lady Ninjas to deal with


Oh I wish!   But from the responses it doesn't sound like these schools in my area are on the up and up.  Bummer for me.   I hope yours works out!


----------



## rutherford (Feb 23, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> Oh I wish!  But from the responses it doesn't sound like these schools in my area are on the up and up. Bummer for me.  I hope yours works out!


 
Hmm.  I wouldn't go that far, and I'd hate to think I turned you off from trying out Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.

Personally, I *would* stay away from the Columbus Ninjutsu Club, although I hate to say it just looking at a website.  Testing for Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu is "optional" at their school.  And whatever rank that red belt is in their system, he certainly has garbage for taijutsu.  

It's the movement that counts, individually.  And how well you learn from a particular teaching style that matters most in picking an instructor.

Since you don't have a lot of experience, you should probably visit many schools before you make a choice you plan to stick with.  Get a wide range of experiences, and then pick the place that just feels like home.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 23, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> To be honest, it looks like a totally different way of picking up Bujinkan skills than I'm used to... I'm not sure I like the drill they were doing with pads. I've surely done that in other arts and boxing workouts, but I vastly prefer aiming at real targets.


 
Interesting. If you take a look at the original _Ten Chi Jin ryaku no Maki_ written by Soke, there's a section on striking _makiwara, _as opposed to a "real" target, before practicing striking _kyusho_ on a live target. I hear some people complain about how difficult training in the Bujinkan is. I found my past five years here in Japan to be pretty easy; you just let go of what you "prefer" to do, and do what the teacher says...but I guess some people find difficulty with that.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 24, 2006)

Kizaru,
I think Rutherford was talking about the punching pads they had on their hands like in boxing drills. Not something like a makiwara that is solid.

I tend to agree with him on the real target thing. Putting a pad on your body and the other guy hitting that is something we both have done. Flashing a punching pad like the do in boxing is not.


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Feb 24, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> There are two Ninjutsu schools in my area that I am hoping to check out soon. I was wondering if those taking Ninjutsu would think it's a good MA for women to learn? Do you currently have women in your school?


 
I think it is as I'm a women and take it.  My shurriken throwing ability and accuracy are getting better all the time. I was already pretty good about sneaking around and hiding before ninjutsu, so that's a strength. 

Becky


----------



## rutherford (Feb 24, 2006)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> I found my past five years here in Japan to be pretty easy; you just let go of what you "prefer" to do, and do what the teacher says...but I guess some people find difficulty with that.


 
I often have trouble doing what my teacher says, but I always attempt to do it to the best of my ability.

However, if my teacher said, "Hit this pad on _my hand_ while I _walk straight backwards_."  I'd look at him funny for a second and wonder why.  And then I'd HIT THE PAD.  I wouldn't flare my elbo, I'd punch with my whole body, and if I had a guard up it wouldn't be in a position where a return shot would send my fist straight into my face.

And, to be honest, I don't particularly enjoy makiwara training.  Or hitting a bag.


----------



## lunatic (Feb 24, 2006)

I also train in ninjutsu/taijutsu, and I like it a lot.  Probably about ten percent of the people in my dojo that train regularly are women, and most of us are pretty serious.  I used to study karate, and I prefer what I'm doing now.  I think some aspects of taijutsu play to women's strengths; it's not an art that relies a lot on being able to knock somebody down with a punch or a kick, and it relies on having a good foundation in body mechanics which I think a lot of women have- less stiff, more fluid.  I hope you have good luck finding a good instructor and that you enjoy the training!

-Lisa Coray


----------



## MrFunnieman (Mar 11, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> Ah well. I'll keep them on my list but I'll check out some other schools first.
> 
> rutherford, I have looked at BKR before. The website says they only have class once a week so I ruled it out because I would like to attend more sessions.
> 
> Bigshadow, thank you for that link.  I checked it out but there were only three schools near me, those listed in this thread. This discipline sounded really interesting so I was hoping to give it a try. I'm sure I'll find something else soon.


 
Tarot, I know the guys that started the CNC and I agree with the comments of rutherford and Bigshadow.  

If you are interested in ninjutsu and it's elements you might look up the Columbus Quest Center.  It's owned my Michael Francis.  He may have changed the name to Jizaikan Kage Dojo (or something to that effect).  He's a great guy and I know there are several women training there.  It's not affiliated with the Bujinkan, but all the material taught is derived from there.  The school is located in the Silver Lane Center on N. Hamilton Rd. in Gahanna.  If anything it's worth a visit and they train four or five days a week.  If not... pursue Aikido


----------



## Tarot (Mar 13, 2006)

MrFunnieman, Thank you so much!  I will definitly contact them.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2006)

Tarot, read THIS thread about the Jizaikan before you make your decision...

Just so you know it appears to be a hybrid of toshindo and aikido.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31814


----------



## lalom (Mar 13, 2006)

MrFunnieman said:
			
		

> If you are interested in ninjutsu and it's elements you might look up the Columbus Quest Center. It's owned my Michael Francis. He may have changed the name to Jizaikan Kage Dojo (or something to that effect). He's a great guy and I know there are several women training there. It's not affiliated with the Bujinkan, but all the material taught is derived from there. The school is located in the Silver Lane Center on N. Hamilton Rd. in Gahanna. If anything it's worth a visit and they train four or five days a week. If not... pursue Aikido


 
Columbus Quest Center is now Jazaikan Kage Dojo which is the subject in another thread on this forum entitled "New X-Kan?"  An off-shoot of the Bujinkan to To-Shin Do to Jazaikan Aiki Ninjutsu.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2006)

> In my experience, women don't tend to stick around as long as guys if there's a problem.


so true. even if there isn't a problem. we have had 3 girls sign up for class in Jiu-jitsu, and after a couple months they still pay, but almost never show up, then leave.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> so true. even if there isn't a problem. we have had 3 girls sign up for class in Jiu-jitsu, and after a couple months they still pay, but almost never show up, then leave.



Well, quit scaring them off, Shogun!


----------



## seansnyder (Mar 14, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> There are two Ninjutsu schools in my area that I am hoping to check out soon. I was wondering if those taking Ninjutsu would think it's a good MA for women to learn? Do you currently have women in your school?


 
My wife has been taking it for quite a while-I guess to answer your question you could take a look at Natasha Morgan-that is one young lady I would not want to mess with-I could put my wife in the same category-So to answer your question yes it's a great art for women to take-nothing better than "beautiful and deadly".


Sean Snyder


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> and after a couple months they still pay, but almost never show up, then leave.


Are you sure they never show up?  Or is it that you cannot see them, now? :rofl:


----------



## Chuck Jackson (Jul 25, 2006)

MrFunnieman said:
			
		

> Tarot, I know the guys that started the CNC and I agree with the comments of rutherford and Bigshadow.
> 
> If you are interested in ninjutsu and it's elements you might look up the Columbus Quest Center. It's owned my Michael Francis. He may have changed the name to Jizaikan Kage Dojo (or something to that effect). He's a great guy and I know there are several women training there. It's not affiliated with the Bujinkan, but all the material taught is derived from there. The school is located in the Silver Lane Center on N. Hamilton Rd. in Gahanna. If anything it's worth a visit and they train four or five days a week. If not... pursue Aikido


 

MrFunnieman,
Thanks for the kind words about Mr. Francis and the Jizaikan Kage Dojo.
I trained with the CNC for a couple of years, they are nice guys but I think my training is much better under Mr. Francis and Mr. Maienza.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

Women participate in hapkido, tae kwon do, karate, kenpo, judo, aikido etc.  I would see no reason what so ever why women could not take ninjutsu.

I would think because women are generally smaller and lighter than men that ninjutsu would be well suited for them.


----------



## Chuck Jackson (Jul 25, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Kizaru,
> I think Rutherford was talking about the punching pads they had on their hands like in boxing drills. Not something like a makiwara that is solid.
> 
> I tend to agree with him on the real target thing. Putting a pad on your body and the other guy hitting that is something we both have done. Flashing a punching pad like the do in boxing is not.


 
I like to use the hand pads when I teach because it's easier to see how a student is using their body when they strike the target, when working with another person as the target sometimes the other persons limbs obstruct the view of the student under observation.  I usually start with the target still to see if the person striking is telegraphing their intent by pulling their hands back or bouncing or droping their hands before they punch.  I had a student that bounced his hands 4 times and punched on the 5th bounce every time.
After a bit of warm up with the static targets we add some random footwork in, moving backward, forward and around the person striking, so they can work their footwork as well, I don't think we've ever just gone in a straight line backwards though.  This is really just a warm up excercise for us and not a substitute for using another body as a target.

Chuck


----------



## Chuck Jackson (Jul 25, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> There are two Ninjutsu schools in my area that I am hoping to check out soon. I was wondering if those taking Ninjutsu would think it's a good MA for women to learn? Do you currently have women in your school?


 

Tarot,
How is your search going?


----------



## Tarot (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for asking Chuck!   I actually went in a different direction and started taking Modern Arnis.  To say I love it and my school would be an understatement.


----------



## Chuck Jackson (Jul 26, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking Chuck!  I actually went in a different direction and started taking Modern Arnis. To say I love it and my school would be an understatement.


 
It's good to love what you do.  I was looking at an Arnis school on the north end of Columbus a couple of years ago, but decided to focus on my current training.  For me, training in two arts simultaneously would be too much.  
I wish you all the best.

Chuck


----------

